# Mindfulness Meditation?



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I saw a pdoc not too long ago. The thing I liked about this doc was that she was in a medical center that promoted alternative types of medication/therapy. The doc recommended that I read the book "Calming Your Anxious Mind". It's been a good read so far. Has anyone else used mindfulness medication as a tool to deal with social anxiety? Has it been effective for you?


----------



## hooboy (Sep 16, 2010)

I took an 8week course at the local Buddhist centre. I found it helped quite a lot. Not just the meditation but also it also worked on thinking patterns, negative thoughts etc. And different ways of approaching thinking all in a very non judgemental way.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Mindfulness Meditation is one of the best things you can do for your anxiety. Perhaps _the_ best thing.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I like to call it my "reset button." I never really saw a reason to take courses, though. The basic technique is simple and just requires practice, practice, practice.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Meditation = Awesome.

It has helped me tremendously.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> I like to call it my "reset button." I never really saw a reason to take courses, though. The basic technique is simple and just requires practice, practice, practice.


:yes


----------

